# '04 Sentra Spec-V - Car shakes briefly CE lights up...goes away within 1-2 minutes



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

For a while now I've been experiencing the car shaking briefly and the check engine light turns on. This lasts for about a minute or two and then shaking stops and CE light turns off. I can't reproduce the problem but _usually_ happens when I start it up (not necessarily only in the morning). It does also happen in a middle of a trip. This doesn't happen too often...maybe once a week or less often.

One time after this happened, I took it to a mechanic who hooked up the device to get any error codes and showed me it was giving an error with cylinder 3. He recommended I change the spark plugs which I had already done specifically because of this problem. He then suggested I change the spark plug wires.

So I went over to AutoZone and picked up 4 (might as well replace them all) wiresets (AZ part # CP042). After replacing the wiresets, I noticed my car seemed to start up with more ease so I was being hopeful that would make the shaking problem go away.Unfortunately, 2 days later, it happened again....as usual, briefly for about a minute. 

A friend who more familiar with cars was thinking it could be the ignition coil (end piece of AZ Part # C1398). We checked them out to make sure they weren't showing signs of damage but they all looked good. My friend was stumped as to what can be causing this. 

Has anybody experienced this? Does anybody know what may be the problem?


----------



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

With no other clues to run with, I was thinking of trying replacing the spark plugs with a different brand. Does anybody recommend any? Or just stick with OEM?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

majik said:


> With no other clues to run with, I was thinking of trying replacing the spark plugs with a different brand. Does anybody recommend any? Or just stick with OEM?


Stick with the OEM ones. Also when you replaced the plug in cycl. 3, did you notice if it looked burnt or maybe had oil on it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Stick with the NGK's. I would try swapping the #3 coil assy. with another cylinder coil, erase the codes, and run the engine to get the code to reset & recheck to see if the misfiring cylinder "jumped" to the other cylinder. Another question, did you have the recall for the power valve screw performed (Campaign ID# P5202)? Check for leaking intake gasket at cylinder #3? Would also suggest a cylinder leakdown test if neither of the previous suggestions turn up anything.


----------



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> Another question, did you have the recall for the power valve screw performed (Campaign ID# P5202)?


Looking through my papers, I only see having it serviced for a recall regarding the crank angle sensor and the ECM. It's also the only recall listed at the NHTSA website for 2004 Nissan Sentras. NHTSA Action Number: RQ06001 

How can I get more info on that recall you're referring to? I did a quick search and found a NY Times article mentioning _NISSAN Service campaign P5202 is intended to repair some 2004 and 2005 Nissan Altimas and 2005 Sentras with a rough idle or a loss of power._ I have a 2004 Sentra. Is it certain it doesn't affect my car or is there still a possibility?

Thanks!


----------



## yellowspecv (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with switching the coils to see if it jumps. Had to have my ignition coil #1 replaced 2 years ago. Same symptoms you described.

However, Recently, CE light came on, dealer said it needed new catalytic converter and O2 sensor. I let it go about a month. Started shaking. Did it again on way home, with CE light coming on flashing several times. Then it ran fine for a week.
Replaced Catalytic Converter, but not O2. Drove it home, went out a bit later and CE light came on, took to advance it read PO132 or PO32??? Can't remember, indicating O2 sensor. So will probably have to take back and have O2 replaced.
Does anyone know what O2 should cost from dealership roughly? Looked at some online for $36, but seems others have had issues with the car "accepting" them...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull #3 plug again and check it out... I'll bet its your head gasket. It sits, coolant seeps into the cylinder, you start it, runs like $h*t until the coolant burns out of the cylinder. The longer you let it go, you'll compound the problems....


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

when it does this is there white smoke coming out of the tailpipe. if not it more then likely is being starved of fuel and then when it gets egough fuel to keep running right its ok so i would look at the evap system and fuel system


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

still say its a head gskt.... been there... same cylinder too


----------

